# '02 Prodigy frame weight?



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

I have an '02 Prodigy (white w/silver/black lettering) and am curious to know what the frame/fork weight is.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

CalgaryDave said:


> I have an '02 Prodigy (white w/silver/black lettering) and am curious to know what the frame/fork weight is.


How badly do you want to know?


----------

